# Nib Replacement



## PDiesel75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Good evening,

I recently purchased some Aristocrat fountain pen kits from Pen Making Supplies, but the nibs on the kits are fine tipped.  Does anyone know where I could get some Italic or Bold nibs that would fit this particular kit.  Thank you in advance.

Rich


----------

